# You couldn't make it up!



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I received an email from the Camping and Caravanning Club extolling me to: 

"Enjoy quieter campsites this autumn

Take advantage of top-notch facilities, help and support from our on-site team, and a bit of peace and quiet on our Club Sites this autumn"

When I clicked the link for Chichester I am warned "Please note you will experience some noise disruption and dust at this site for the foreseeable future as there is a new housing estate being constructed next door. We apologise for any inconvenience."

An example of the left hand not knowing.....?!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ah well they must have overlooked the Oxford site when they say;


"Take advantage of top-notch facilities,"

as numerous reports stress how poor this site is with filthy toilet / shower blocks waste bins over-flowing and so on..... when we stopped there it was on the bad side of poor and that was a few years ago - it sounds like it has got worse from current reports.

But that's only two of their sites that we can comment on ....

Unless of course anyone wishes to add a note about other Camping and Caravan Club sites.......


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

That set me looking back at our site logs and apart from Delamont Country Park site in Northern Ireland a couple of months ago for one night we haven't stayed at a CCC main site for at least five years. We once stayed at Oxford when it was so wet that we parked on one of the service roads.

However we have been in the CCC for almost forty years and mainly use their Temporary Holiday Sites, recently overlooking a sandy beach in Anglesey for £11 a night, and went to the National Feast of Lanterns in Cheshire for the first time which we enjoyed. It was well organised despite the poor weather at times.

We do stay at their certificated sites as well as using the club for ferry bookings so generally find it worthwhile to join each year.

We also have belonged to the C&MC for many years, again mainly for their CL's but they are getting more expensive these days!

Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've also been a member of both clubs for as long as we've owned a MH. I hardly ever use them but hope to get my money's worth when I'm across the water for 5-6 weeks soon.

I *did* use Delamont a couple of weeks ago and it was absolutely superb - the whole site was pristine including toilet blocks and other facilities. I'd visitors who have never darkened the entry gate of a campsite and they were really impressed.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think there is a "story" behind the Oxford site? Something about it no being open for very much longer so they are reluctant to invest? Of course that does not mean it does not have to be clean.

The Temporary Holiday Sites are great. We stayed in one in North Norfolk a little while back. It was on a farm that ran a private campsite so had a shower block etc (not that we used it) and had lovely walks across the fields etc. I know some people spend the whole summer away moving from one of these sites to another up and down the country.


----------

